# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Angiokeratomas,moet ik me zorgen maken?

## Gast1

Hallo,

Ik heb een beetje onderzoek gedaan op internet en volgens
mij heb ik angiokeratomas. De plekjes zitten op de schacht van mijn penis
in totaal 4 en zijn paars,donker van kleur. mijn vraag moet ik me zorgen maken of niet?

----------


## Gast1

niemand?

----------


## janelle

Hallo gast1
Ik denk dat jij je wel zorgen over moet maken en dat je naar de huisarts moet gaan. Met dat soort dingen moet je niet zo lang mee lopen, ik weet dat geen geen pretje is om je geslacht te laten zien, maar je moet denken dat het toch een paar min zijn die je zorgen kunnen verlossen.
groetjes jannelle

----------


## pilvraagjes

> niemand?


Binnen een uur reactie verwachten is niet zo heel reeel he....

Jij moet inderdaad gewoon naar de huisarts gaan! Dan kan die je precies vertellen hoeveel zorgen je je moet maken. Tuurlijk, is niet leuk, dat snap ik prima. Ik vond het al vervelend om voor de verschillende onderzoeken bij een internist en neuroloog in mijn ondergoed te staan... (ben een vrouw, en tzijn meestal toch wel mannelijke artsen  :Embarrassment:  ), maar je moet gewoon geen risico nemen. En je bent ook echt niet de eerste hoor!! Sterkte ermee! Laat je hier nog even weten hoe het gegaan is?

----------

